# Why does my dog keep peeing on me?!?!?



## lauren43

Today will mark the 3rd time Avery has peed on me. I seriously wanted to beat the crap out of him but of course I refrained and just blatantly yelled at him, which I hate doing but seriously!!! The first two times were him lifting his leg on my leg, which actually didn't really make me mad I just didn't get it.

This time we were at the park and I sat down to take off my rollerblades and switch to sandals and doesn't he frickin lift his leg on my back?!?! I literally just showered and put on clean clothes...I'm just so annoyed with him, why would he do this?


----------



## chowder

How old is Avery, is he neutered, and where were you when it happened? Was it a stressful situation or have you just been under stress.

When my son first got Shade, he used to pee on my son all the time. It was usually when they were in a new spot away from home and he was marking my son as 'his'. Shade was a rescue and had major issues with separation anxiety so this was his way of claiming things. He used to pee on every single thing in our yard (lawn furniture, shovels, the deck, furniture). Now that he is my dog and I never leave him, it has stopped but it might happen again in a stress situation like if I leave him for awhile.


----------



## lauren43

Avery is 2.5 years old neutered. He only does it at this park (of course it's pretty much the only one we go to)

The car in general is stressful for Avery but we got out of the car 1/4 of a mile before he did this. Back at the car I put my rollerblades on, then we rollerbladed to the dog park and I stopped to change shoes (far enough from it that you can't see it yet)...

I swear this dog is a little off, mentally not all there. 

Last night we had another episode of him barking in his crate for hours on end and then when I did get home he found my bf's new boots oddly terrifying.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

lauren43 said:


> Avery is 2.5 years old neutered. He only does it at this park (of course it's pretty much the only one we go to)
> 
> The car in general is stressful for Avery but we got out of the car 1/4 of a mile before he did this. Back at the car I put my rollerblades on, then we rollerbladed to the dog park and I stopped to change shoes (far enough from it that you can't see it yet)...
> 
> I swear this dog is a little off like mentally not all there.
> 
> Last night we had another episode of him barking in his crate for hours on end and then when I did get home *he found my bf's new boots oddly terrifying.*


Buck, just recently, got over his fear of Nick's new boots. He is afraid of my saddle and my bridle and I think the boots smelled similar. We could, quite literally, keep him out of the bedroom just by putting the boots in the doorway. He would creep around the house like they were going to jump out at him. Nick started wearing them all the time and he got over it pretty quickly.


----------



## kady05

If that were my dog, he'd get a smack on the ass for that. Sorry, I'm not into the "100% nicey nicey" training and believe there's a time and a place for negative consequences to a behavior, this would be one of them. Neither of my boys has EVER attempted to do anything like that!


----------



## Kat

Maybe its not behavioral? Maybe Avery has urine crystals or something? If it were my dog I would get a urinalysis first to rule that out.

I know cats are different from dogs, but when my cat first got crystals years ago I didnt understand why she was peeing so I left it alone, and then a week after the peeing started she must have gotten fed up with me because she went right in front of me and stared at me while peeing on my winter jacket by my feet.


----------



## Sprocket

HAHAHAHAHA sorry but thats funny. He just LOVES YOU and wants to keep you to himself. Peeing on you is telling all the other dogs that you are his! :tongue:

My sisters pug once peed down the crack of my friends butt. She was cross legged on the ground and he snuck up behind her. 

In all seriousness, I agree with Kady. I'd smack them on the hiney. No way is my dog going to pee on me.


----------



## Oso

Pee on him. Teach him that he is YOURS not vice versa lol but yea, to funny. Someone would be getting a smack on the ass if he pee'd one me lol


----------



## Sprocket

This may be helpful to you :tongue:

GoGirl Female Urination Device - Khaki : Target


----------



## lauren43

Regardless of how mad I get I'm not hitting my dog sometimes I yell at him or even grab him but I've never hit him and with his personality I never will, he loses trust in people very quickly and easily... I know everyone has different methods of training, I try to use all positive reinforcement. I guess I'm just going to have to watch him more closely now and never ever give him the opportunity again. 

I should say this is the 3rd time over 2 years. He did it twice last summer and this was the first time this summer.


----------



## chowder

lauren43 said:


> Regardless of how mad I get I'm not hitting my dog sometimes I yell at him or even grab him but I've never hit him and with his personality I never will, he loses trust in people very quickly and easily... I know everyone has different methods of training, I try to use all positive reinforcement. I guess I'm just going to have to watch him more closely now and never ever give him the opportunity again.
> 
> I should say this is the 3rd time over 2 years. He did it twice last summer and this was the first time this summer.


Shade is very much the same way. If you even move quickly near him he cringes and hides. He was petrified of newspapers and people swinging their hands when we first got him so we have never smacked him or hit him and never will. The most he has ever gotten is a firm 'no' when he's done something wrong. As far as the peeing, I think of it as a personality disorder that needs to be worked on, not as much as a training issue. Sort of like a person with OCD or something. You can't just smack a kid with OCD and say 'no' to them. You have to work on the disorder. It's probably that with Avery. He knows not to pee on you, it's an instinct marking maneuver that is being triggered for some reason and you have to figure out the reason. That's what is going to take a little time on your part.


----------



## magicre

i don't know what the reason is for this behaviour, but i would not hit him.

bubba had stress incontinence....we used a belly band. but your dog sounds like he gets scared, although i don't know why he is actually lifting his leg.....

but hitting? no.


----------



## BearMurphy

i agree that it's behavioral because he's lifting his leg.

murphy has done this to three different people during times of confusion or stress. it almost didn't look like he knew he was peeing on a person though, just running around peeing on everything and happened to hit a human. I attributed it to him not being out of the house a lot at the time.

If he were to pee on me though that would be another issues all together


----------



## kady05

chowder said:


> He knows not to pee on you, it's an instinct marking maneuver that is being triggered for some reason and you have to figure out the reason. That's what is going to take a little time on your part.


Apparently he doesn't know not to pee on her, because he keeps doing it! 

Regardless of it you won't smack him on the butt for it (and I'm not talking about beating the crap out of your dog; I'm talking about one, short "HEY! That is NOT acceptable!" motion), he obviously needs a different correction for it, because he's continuing to do it. Sorry but that type of behavior would never fly here. Sako IS intact and has never even considered doing that to me. 

You said you like to use all positive reinforcement, will you give leash corrections? Because at the very least, he'd get a pop on the leash along with a "NO!" if he even looked like he was about to do it.


----------



## xchairity_casex

Crystals are painful, if it were in fact crystals he would show some obviously signs of pain, the most likely would be to squat as that would help relieve the pain.

male dogs can and do urinante like females when they want to, leg lifting is for the most part for "marking"
my sisters intact male yorkie would lift his leg when he was alone or around a female in season but get him around my dog zoe who was "top dog" and he would squat he wouldnt lift his leg around her.

you dont HAVE to smack him you can give him a firm verbal correction, maybe even growl at him.
i accedentally scared the poop oughta Cesar once when i was sitting on the floor i was eating a piece of apple and he came up and put his nose 3 Cm from it i jsut automatically for some weird reason growled, he ignored so i half lunged at him while making a growling/snapping noise dogs make while trying to grab another dog, he jumped back so fast he fell over and was laughing my butt off becuase i really had no idea he would react that way! he honestly thought i was gonna bite him or somthing, needless to say he didnt try touching myapple after that.


----------



## Caty M

I agree- if a dog peed on me it would get a smack in the butt. That's NOT okay- especially at the park!! NOT hard enough to hurt, or to get the dog to lose trust in you- but enough to surprise the dog and with a verbal correction also.


----------



## ClicketySnap

I am a firm believer in all of Cesar Millan's methods and training. With this comes a belief that dogs appreciate and respect boundaries and rules, so I wouldn't go so far as to hit the dog but I would "bite" or some other more canine-ish discipline action to at least show the dog in his own language that the behaviour is not acceptable. My dog does an excited-pee, and only ever for my dad. This is something that we don't correct directly, but rather teach him that he can't get excited until he is calmed down and relaxed in a high-energy environment. 

I agree with those who previously stated that the dog is marking you as his territory, but I don't know if I agree with it being a dominance or entirely behavioural thing. he might just be reassuring himself in the presence of other dogs or people with certain "energies" about them.


----------



## Oso

Sprocket said:


> This may be helpful to you :tongue:
> 
> GoGirl Female Urination Device - Khaki : Target


Shoot I have one much better than that !!

When Ya Gotta Go

Best present I ever got! lol


----------



## lauren43

ClicketySnap said:


> I am a firm believer in all of Cesar Millan's methods and training. With this comes a belief that dogs appreciate and respect boundaries and rules, so I wouldn't go so far as to hit the dog but I would "bite" or some other more canine-ish discipline action to at least show the dog in his own language that the behaviour is not acceptable. My dog does an excited-pee, and only ever for my dad. This is something that we don't correct directly, but rather teach him that he can't get excited until he is calmed down and relaxed in a high-energy environment.
> 
> I agree with those who previously stated that the dog is marking you as his territory, but I don't know if I agree with it being a dominance or entirely behavioural thing. he might just be reassuring himself in the presence of other dogs or people with certain "energies" about them.


Dogs know that we're not dogs. And the dominance theory holds very little ground with me, considering that scientists discovered it by studying the behavior of wolves in captivity (where they are forced to live with the same wolves over long periods of time) which is completely different from studying wolves in the wild (where they live as a mated pair and remaining pack members, some offspring others young lone wolves come and go as they please)...I could go on and on, but I am not a fan of Cesar Millan or his made up theories one bit.


----------



## Caty M

I just want to clarify that I don't mean I hit my dog at all. When me and Tess are playing I smack her on the butt all the time and she loves it. It really gets her going. Nothing harder than that, ever.


----------



## lauren43

Caty M said:


> I just want to clarify that I don't mean I hit my dog at all. When me and Tess are playing I smack her on the butt all the time and she loves it. It really gets her going. Nothing harder than that, ever.


I was surprised when you wrote that, not what I thought I'd hear coming from you. But I know what you mean, I mess around with Avery all the time.

I also know he knew I was angry with him, just by the tone of my voice, he stopped mid-stream, tail between the legs, slinking away from me. And then we walked while I blatantly mumbled swear words (boy, my language changes when I'm mad lol)...


----------



## ClicketySnap

lauren43 said:


> Dogs know that we're not dogs. And the dominance theory holds very little ground with me, considering that scientists discovered it by studying the behavior of wolves in captivity (where they are forced to live with the same wolves over long periods of time) which is completely different from studying wolves in the wild (where they live as a mated pair and remaining pack members, some offspring others young lone wolves come and go as they please)...I could go on and on, but I am not a fan of Cesar Millan or his made up theories one bit.


Wow I have never met someone who dislikes Cesar so much! that is interesting. I guess the main reason I believe in his theories so much is that they are the only training method that I have tried that work on my ridiculously dominant Chipin puppy. Guess I will be doing some more research on the dominance studies! 

I apologize if I insulted or offended anyone :S


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

kady05 said:


> Apparently he doesn't know not to pee on her, because he keeps doing it!
> 
> Regardless of it you won't smack him on the butt for it (and I'm not talking about beating the crap out of your dog; I'm talking about one, short "HEY! That is NOT acceptable!" motion), he obviously needs a different correction for it, because he's continuing to do it. Sorry but that type of behavior would never fly here. Sako IS intact and has never even considered doing that to me.
> 
> You said you like to use all positive reinforcement, will you give leash corrections? Because at the very least, he'd get a pop on the leash along with a "NO!" if he even looked like he was about to do it.


Avery doesn't have the same beginnings as Sako though. Sako was brought up by a breeder and has been cared for his entire life. I don't remember all of Avery's story but I do know that he has not had the luxury of being a pampered pet his entire life. 

Personally, I agree with you. Buck would get a pop on the rump if he peed on me. BUT Buck doesn't have any fear issues when it comes to people. He is afraid of certain objects (mannequins at the outdoor store, and my horse tack) but people? Not at all. A pop on the rump wouldn't even phase him. But Avery would not be able to shrug it off like Buck or Sako.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

ClicketySnap said:


> Wow I have never met someone who dislikes Cesar so much! that is interesting. I guess the main reason I believe in his theories so much is that they are the only training method that I have tried that work on my ridiculously dominant Chipin puppy. Guess I will be doing some more research on the dominance studies!
> 
> I apologize if I insulted or offended anyone :S


I dislike him very much as well. Many members here dislike him.


----------



## lmgakg

lauren43 said:


> Regardless of how mad I get I'm not hitting my dog sometimes I yell at him or even grab him but I've never hit him and with his personality I never will, he loses trust in people very quickly and easily... I know everyone has different methods of training, I try to use all positive reinforcement. I guess I'm just going to have to watch him more closely now and never ever give him the opportunity again.
> 
> I should say this is the 3rd time over 2 years. He did it twice last summer and this was the first time this summer.


I agree spanking is not going to help. However, if he attempts lifting his leg on anything he's not supposed to lift it on, I would immediately grab his leg and stop the action!!! Maybe some training would help too. Especially if he has trust issues, training a dog is one of the best things you can do for your relationship with them. It sounds totally behavioral to me. He feels dominant over you and that is not good. 

Good luck!!


----------



## magicre

ClicketySnap said:


> Wow I have never met someone who dislikes Cesar so much! that is interesting. I guess the main reason I believe in his theories so much is that they are the only training method that I have tried that work on my ridiculously dominant Chipin puppy. Guess I will be doing some more research on the dominance studies!
> 
> I apologize if I insulted or offended anyone :S


he is a very hot topic on this board, as many things are. some days, i think the weather is enough to set people off.

i learned much from cesar millan.....i have read his books...and for people like me, who never trained a dog in my life...or ever figured out things like exercise....d'oh now, but not then.

there were basics i learned that i did not know before.

i will always be forever grateful to his books and some of his shows....they were aha! moments for me.

have i progressed beyond this? probably....but he made me aware. and, that to me, is what counted.

i now return everyone to their regularly scheduled infighting over training methods.


----------



## magicre

xchairity_casex said:


> Crystals are painful, if it were in fact crystals he would show some obviously signs of pain, the most likely would be to squat as that would help relieve the pain.
> 
> male dogs can and do urinante like females when they want to, leg lifting is for the most part for "marking"
> my sisters intact male yorkie would lift his leg when he was alone or around a female in season but get him around my dog zoe who was "top dog" and he would squat he wouldnt lift his leg around her.
> 
> you dont HAVE to smack him you can give him a firm verbal correction, maybe even growl at him.
> i accedentally scared the poop oughta Cesar once when i was sitting on the floor i was eating a piece of apple and he came up and put his nose 3 Cm from it i jsut automatically for some weird reason growled, he ignored so i half lunged at him while making a growling/snapping noise dogs make while trying to grab another dog, he jumped back so fast he fell over and was laughing my butt off becuase i really had no idea he would react that way! he honestly thought i was gonna bite him or somthing, needless to say he didnt try touching myapple after that.


i've done that with bubba....i've growled at him. stops him every time and then he's back on focus again, with that pug head tilt.

he is such a frightened boy.....

i don't know why a dog pees on a human. but i would find out before hitting any dog. or popping a dog.


----------



## lmgakg

magicre said:


> i will always be forever grateful to his books and some of his shows....they were aha! moments for me.
> 
> have i progressed beyond this? probably....but he made me aware. and, that to me, is what counted.
> 
> i now return everyone to their regularly scheduled infighting over training methods.


hahaha, I always wonder how I stay away for so long ....


----------



## EckoMac

My boy Ecko has a tendency to hump people when they sit or lay on the floor. Rather then continuously reprimand him, I have taught him to lay down when people get on the floor. Maybe you could teach your dog to lay down when you are getting ready to do something that might make him pee on you. 
I think it's pretty disrespectful for him to be doing that, but if it's not all the time, then it may very well be something medical or neurological. I hope you find the cause and nip it in the bud.


----------



## xchairity_casex

i think any person whos owned multiple dogs CAN agree that there IS a social order to a household. so i belive there is SOMTHING to the dominance thing.
i DO NOT however belive EVRYTHING is done to be "alpha" like cesar millan sometimes insinuates on his show.
he is deff muh clearer in his books.

a dog being "dominant" doesnt (IMO) neccesarily mean hes trying to be "alpha" thats a bunch of horse pukey. people can have domineering personalitys, i have a domineering personality i want to be in control of situations most (alright pretty much all) of the time.

any animal that lives in socialally is going to have a socal structure, without the bit of social structure there would be chaos, rats,humans, dogs, dolphins, even cats are evolving to have social structures.

how do these social structures work. in wolf packs its clearly laid out becuase the order rarely changes the group remains the same group for long periods, same in a human household.

if you were to put 8 people togetehr who did not know eachother, the stronger personality WILL stick out and more then likely the others will follow naturally, there will be that one person who will "captivate' everyone while talking, that person would then be considerd the "dominant" one becuase they have the dominant personality. they are more confedent and more outgoing or maybe they are just mentally stronger and are more capable of problem solving.

this is the same with dogs. if you put 8 strang dogs into a room one of them is going to stick out as being the "dominant dog" that the others will naturally follow.

if as in human groups there are two who are equally matched there will be tension and perhapes even fighting.

and teaching a dog to respect you doesnt mean you have to be the "alpha dog" of teh "pack" it means your dog respects your space,your dog respect that when you give a command it means "i follow that command otherwise somthing bad will happen" 
and dont get me wrong when i say "bad" i dont mean "if you dont listen ill smack you!" i mean "if dogs doesnt listen he could get hurt by being hit by a car while off lead, or eat somthing dangerous or get into a fight with another dog"

every dog should know its owners 'boundrys" as in how far the owner can be pushed before allowing the dog to do whatt he or she wants. and its every dog owners job to teach there dogs that they cannot be pushed they have no "limit" becuase if human has no limit the dog understands it does no good to persist and to respect the human.

its also our job as owners to be fair and not bully our dogs into doing or not doing things just becuase, our dogs should have limited freedom for there and the publics safty.

ANYWAYS ill end it there im babbling, and im sure somewhere in there i did not come off being very clear.


----------



## kady05

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Avery doesn't have the same beginnings as Sako though. Sako was brought up by a breeder and has been cared for his entire life. I don't remember all of Avery's story but I do know that he has not had the luxury of being a pampered pet his entire life.
> 
> Personally, I agree with you. Buck would get a pop on the rump if he peed on me. BUT Buck doesn't have any fear issues when it comes to people. He is afraid of certain objects (mannequins at the outdoor store, and my horse tack) but people? Not at all. A pop on the rump wouldn't even phase him. But Avery would not be able to shrug it off like Buck or Sako.


Sako is EXTREMELY sensitive, but he could handle a smack on the butt if he did something to warrant it. 

However, I wouldn't care if the dog had certain fear issues. That doesn't give him a free pass to pee on me!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Several years ago I was at a large dog park with my then dog, a Lab. I was sitting on a grassy hill talking with a guy I sort of knew...whose dog I sort of knew (lab-mix, sort of spacey, but very friendly.) All of a sudden his dog comes up behind me and lifts his leg-- pee all over my back. Yeah, I was pissed! (No pun intended-ha!)

I have no idea why he did this, but it is something you don't forget. Never did I have my own dog pee on me, though. Can't fathom it...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

kady05 said:


> Sako is EXTREMELY sensitive, but he could handle a smack on the butt if he did something to warrant it.
> 
> However, I wouldn't care if the dog had certain fear issues. That doesn't give him a free pass to pee on me!


Buck is sensitive too, however, it will not shatter his trust in me if I pop him on the rump. With Avery, maybe it would. 

If a dog has fear issues, any kind of smacking, even just a tap on the rump like we might do to Sako or Buck, could have very negative consequences. There are other ways to correct a dog that does this but not all work for all dogs.


----------



## Oso

I forgot to quote the comment, but the one about making the dog get into a lay position might help. 

I know if I am out with Bear I will put him in a sit/stay before I do anything, not because he will pee on me but because he is DA and has a through the roof prey drive, him being in a sit/stay helps me out because I know he is focused and under control while I am bent over tying or adjusting my shoe, getting water out of the bag, etc. 

This may be a better option for you since you dog seems to be much softer than most.


----------



## Serena

My dog has peed on me twice now too! Both times when I was dropping him off at doggy day camp... He goes to camp twice a week and LOVES it! Both times I happened to be in pajama bottoms and I normally wear work clothes when I take him... I don't know if there is a connection or if it's just a coincidence. He is a 2 1/2 year old boxer and I would say both incidents happened about 10 months apart.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

When they do this they're saying: "This person here belongs to me!"


----------



## StdPooDad

Put me on the list also. Cesar makes up crap, calls it psychology.
You didn't offend me at all. I appreciate it when people have an open mind. I did cringe when you said something like "I believe in Cesar and all his training methods"
As Lauren said, the whole dominance thing is based on flawed science.



ClicketySnap said:


> Wow I have never met someone who dislikes Cesar so much!...
> I apologize if I insulted or offended anyone :S


----------



## Rvent

I am not sure why Avery is peeing on you but it seems like it has something to do with the park since that is the only place it has happened, could be territorial or insecurity. I think the suggestion of putting him in a sit stay or down stay is a good idea regardless of the peeing issue.

As for the tapping him on the butt, you know your dog, every dog is different and responds to certain corrections differently. I would not think twice about tapping Babs or Macy on the butt for certain inappropriate behaviors ( I never really have) 
but I would never do it to Capone. Not only is Capone fearful he has trust issues and it has taken me a year to get him to trust me and its still not 100% in every situation.

As for the Cesar Milan subject, I am not a fan of his training technique either, I do believe the calm confidence with dogs is important. I am a fan of his rescue efforts and his mission to help change the plight of the bully breed.

I am not a fan of a lot of the methods used to train guard or police dogs either, any training that breaks the dog first doesn't sit well with me, I am not a huge fan of the nothing in life is free theory either, dogs know we are their resource providers. 

The whole dominance/alpha/pack leader theory has flaws also, Dominance does not mean alpha or pack leader. Dogs have different personalities just like people. We are not dogs and dogs know this, they do not treat us like other dogs and we should not act like dogs.
Trust, respect and stability are key to getting your dog to listen and follow commands.

good article on that subject

De-Bunking the "Alpha Dog" Theory - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## StdPooDad

Until I picked up a book called Navy Seal Dogs: My Tale of Training Canines for Combat, by Mike Ritland. I thought the same as you. I thought that all guard or police dogs were trained using coercive and brutal methods. This book was at our annual school book fair, I opened it up to a random page and read this:
"*I cannot stress enough how the use of punishment can break the spirit of a dog*. .....It seems counter-intuitive to me that we select and breed dogs that have a courageous and fierce demeanor and then try to take that spirit away from them....*I don't care how strong a dog is genetically if he's been trained in that dominated, negative, coercive way, he's going to be much less capable than he could be*..." 



Rvent said:


> I am not a fan of a lot of the methods used to train guard or police dogs either, any training that breaks the dog first doesn't sit well with me...
> 
> 
> De-Bunking the "Alpha Dog" Theory - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------

